# Aktion auf Russlands Straßen - Das war knapp



## Krone1 (26 Nov. 2015)




----------



## Padderson (26 Nov. 2015)

cool:thumbup:


----------



## Josef84 (26 Nov. 2015)

Liegt wohl am Wodka Pegel 
Die fahren schneller bei Schnee und Eis,wie wir im Regen :crazy:

Danke fürs Video,wenn nichts passiert kann man auch lachen :thumbup:


----------



## Chamser81 (26 Nov. 2015)

Den russischen Straßenverkehr kann man wohl auch nur mit Alkoholeinfluss verkraften! 

:thx:


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2015)

Wenn die nüchtern fahren würden kracht es 

:thx: dir fürs Vid


----------



## comatron (27 Nov. 2015)

Einiges sieht richtig elegant aus.


----------



## Maus68 (6 Dez. 2015)

Alles verrückte in Russland aber troztdem lustig


----------



## Ulle (6 Dez. 2015)

Im größten Land der Welt war das Kontigent bei der Hirnvergabe wohl sehr früh erschöpft.


----------



## Chamser81 (6 Dez. 2015)

Ulle schrieb:


> Im größten Land der Welt war das Kontigent bei der Hirnvergabe wohl sehr früh erschöpft.



Es fahren auch hier mehr als genug Hirnamputierte rum!


----------

